# Our church has a problem...



## el calvinist (Jul 14, 2006)

with singing Psalm accappella. We have a small congregation of about 30+ who are relatively new to the Reformed Faith let alone Psalm singing. But it is my opinion that we're not doing so good because the majority of the families do not take time out of their busy schedule to practise at home during the week. We sing out of the Book of Psalms for Singing and I've even gone so far as to make them CDs of the Tune Library and purchase a Psalter for each family, with little to no avail. Quite frankly, I'm discouraged. 

Any suggestions?

[Edited on 7-14-2006 by el calvinist]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't give up.

Most Americans are musically ignorant (mea culpa). So telling them to sing Psalms at home, if they can't read music, is like telling them to read Greek! They can try but it won't be fruitful. Further, if they haven't been trained, if they don't have pitch, if they can't sing in tune, all these things work against singing at home.

I'm sure most RP folks would tell you that it takes time, especially when making the transition to psalm singing. 

Are there a few musical people in the congregation whom you can organize to help lead the singing from within the congregation?

How much interest is there in the congregation in Psalm singing in the first place? One hopes that there is much, but perhaps they don't see the point? If so, they need to be instructed graciously in the need to use God's Word in congregational response to God's Law and Gospel.

Have you tried/thought about using time in the Christian ed program to learn to read music and sing? In other words, if folk aren't doing it at home, for whatever reason, then use time they've already allotted (Sundays/Sabbath!) to make progress. 

Try picking Psalms that are easier to sing. Be sure to sing familiar tunes such as the old 100th and crimond and the like. There's nothing wrong with singing the old 100th every Sabbath. There's no virtue in doing all new/unfamiliar tunes.

Pick a psalm of the month and just learn it. So do 2 familiar tunes and one unfamiliar tune.

Try the Trinity Psalter, since it uses more American and familiar tunes for the Psalms.

Go slowly. Be patient. In my experience, congregations can tell when the minister is discouraged and unhappy with them. It can become a vicious cycle. 

Don't give up.

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2006)

We have had a common instruction hour for years, and for a while when we were still wet behind the ears on acappella singing, we used it to go over the selections for the next Lord's Day services (here, the minister will need to be accomodating to get these chosen in time; we follow a regular system so we always know what the next weeks selections are). Now that we've had an influx of folks who are where we used to be, we've begun doing this again. Also, over the years we've had at least one person who could help lead the instruction. Also, our church has been very strong on trying to encourage regular family worship where the same tunes can be practiced during the week. However, everyone needs to be motivated to do this as it takes some years to reap the full benefit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2006)

Dr. Clark has given much excellent advice -- especially "don't give up!"

A church that is new to psalm-singing needs a lot of encouragement. It is really the duty of the session to oversee this. In making the decision to sing the psalms, it is important to take stock of the needs of the congregation as to what motivation, instruction and resources are necessary to facilitate this and bring about the edification that is desired. 

Focusing on a "psalm of the month," using more familiar tunes, teaching the congregation on the Lord's Day, seeking the aid of precentor, all of these are very practical tips. The Trinity Psalter is a good transitional psalter for congregations new to psalmody. If, however, it is easier to stick with the Covenanter Psalter rather than switch Psalters, that is fine too. Some churches encourage psalm-singing by hosting "psalm-sings," which can be very fun and edifying, but for a church new to psalmody that can be both helpful and at the same time intimidating. 

There may be some profitable guidance in this thread on Rules to be Observed in Singing the Psalms. Singing the psalms takes a bit of effort to get started, but it is something that anyone can do, and that everyone is called to do. But we all need instruction, motivation and resources. I pray God's blessing upon you, your family and your congregation.


----------



## Dag Fish (Jul 14, 2006)

We have The Book Of Psalms For Singing as well, since we, as a family, are not musically gifted my sister has been working on gathering all the hymn tunes, that we know, that correspond with some of the Psalms in the Psalter. I don't know if there is anything like this out there already or not but here it is. This isn't a complete list, it's just a list of the hymn tunes we know best.
First the name of the tune is given, then the song we commonly know it by, followed by the Psalm number.  I hope this helps.

Aberystwyth (Jesus Lover of my Soul)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.. 5B
Arlington (This is the Day)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦..... 1A, 40A
Aurelia (The Churches One Foundation)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 101
Azmon (Oh For a Thousand Tongues)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 43, 133A
Belmont (There is a Fountain Filled With Blood)"¦"¦"¦.. 12A
Bradbury (Savior Like a Shepherd Lead Us)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.. 85B
Coronation (Crown Him With Many Crowns)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 96A
Diademata (All Hail the Power)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.. 45C
Ebenezer (O The Deep Deep Love of Jesus)"¦"¦"¦"¦.."¦ 54B
Ein Feste Burg (A Mighty Fortress)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 46C
Evangel (Tell Me The Old Old Story)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦. 149
Foundation (How Firm a Foundation)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦. 16B
Fountain (There is a Fountain)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 107D
Hamburg (When I Survey)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦...... 35A, 119U
Hallelujah"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦............................. 146B
Hendon (Take My Life and Let it Be)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.. 113A
Hudson (At the Cross)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.............. 118A
Hyfrydol (Jesus, What a Friend)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 91A
I Need Thee Every Hour"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦....... 143B
Lancashire (Lead on O King Eternal)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 31E
Lyons (O Worship The King)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.... 104A
Materna (O Beautiful For Spacious Skies)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 46A
Nettleton (Come Thou Fount)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.... 119Q
New Britain (Amazing Grace)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦... 3
Old 100th (Doxology)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦................. 100A
St. Denio (Immortal, Invisible)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦.. 9B
Stockton (Only Trust Him)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦......... 20A, 34B
Toplady (Rock of Ages)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦............. 51D
Vox Dilecti (I Heard The Voice of Jesus)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 32C
Webb (Stand Up, Stand Up for Jesus)"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦"¦ 65A

Sorry, if there are any mistakes 

[Edited on 7-15-2006 by Dag Fish]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el calvinist_
> with singing Psalm accappella. We have a small congregation of about 30+ who are relatively new to the Reformed Faith let alone Psalm singing. But it is my opinion that we're not doing so good because the majority of the families do not take time out of their busy schedule to practise at home during the week. We sing out of the Book of Psalms for Singing and I've even gone so far as to make them CDs of the Tune Library and purchase a Psalter for each family, with little to no avail. Quite frankly, I'm discouraged.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...



Don't feel too bad. No doubt there are many Presbyterian and Reformed churches that have a problem singing Psalms WITH accompaniment!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by el calvinist_
> ...


 Now that is actually funny.


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 15, 2006)

Or you could add "Aint no Rock"  to your repitoire. 

Luke 19:40

Ain't no rock
Gonna cry in my place.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.
Ain't no rock
Gonna cry in my place.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.

CHORUS:

Praise His holy name.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.
Praise His holy name.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.

Ain't no tree
Gonna lift its branches
I'll raise my arms and glorify His holy name.
Ain't no tree
Gonna lift its branches
I'll raise my arms and glorify His holy name.

CHORUS

Ain't no bird
Gonna sing in my place.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.
Ain't no bird
Gonna sing in my place.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.

CHORUS


Ain't no rock gonna cry in my place.
Ain't no tree gonna lift its branches.
Ain't no bird gonna sing in my place.
All my life I'm gonna praise His holy name.

CHORUS


(I dont want to talk about it  )

[Edited on 7-15-2006 by lwadkins]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 15, 2006)

Our church, in coming to Singing Psalms, sings the same 10-15 right now. In other words, we are trying to get them behind our belt before we move on. As much as is able, we use that which coincides with the service, but we still are singing about 10-15 of the same ones since November. They are new to us overall, and we want to sing with "skillful song." But that takes practice. We want them to become settled for us. And as a result of this, they are becoming so.

Maybe that might help.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 15, 2006)

We use _The Psalms of David in Metre_, aka the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter. Some of the language is antiquated but coordinates well with use of the KJV. Every Psalm except 136 either is common meter or has a common meter version.

The music has never been an issue because it is simple. This is now the 3rd congregation in which I have been a precentor. I am musically self-educated but do not do well with musically sophisticated material.

You could sing every Psalm in this book to the tune Amazing Grace if you wanted to. If you want variety, there is

Azmon (O for a Thousand Tongues ...)
Belmont (see post above)
Crimond (The Lord's My Shepherd, I'll not Want)
Dunfermline (Almighty God, Thy Word is Cast)
French (aka Dundee this side the Atlantic - God Moves in a Mysterious Way)
Irish (O Come, Let Us Sing to the Lord)
Martyrdom (Alas and Did My Savior Bleed)
St. Agnes Durham aka St. Agnes (Jesus the Very Thought of Thee)
St. Anne (O God Our Help in Ages Past)
St. Columba (How Sweet and Awful is the Place)
St. Magnus (The Head that Once Was Crowned with Thorns)
St. Peter (In Christ There Is No East or West)
Winchester (alternative tune, While Shepherds Watched Their Flocks)

I am posting selected passages from the Psalter separately the Daily Devotional forum and attaching MIDI files of the suggested tunes.

Cheers ~~ _Jay_

[Edited on 7-16-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 16, 2006)

Make sure you get a Chenaniah!











-JD

[Edited on 7-16-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2006)

Excellent advice has already been given.

The hurdle for the post-modern mindset is the idea that worship should move you. People need to learn the fundamental idea that we sing because the words glorify God. It is the part of the service where the whole congregation bears witness whose they are and who they serve, Ps. 22:22-25. Spiritual edification flows from this fountain, vv. 26-31.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Excellent advice has already been given.
> 
> The hurdle for the post-modern mindset is the idea that worship should move you. People need to learn the fundamental idea that we sing because the words glorify God. It is the part of the service where the whole congregation bears witness whose they are and who they serve, Ps. 22:22-25. Spiritual edification flows from this fountain, vv. 26-31.



 That mentality does require quite a huge shift in thinking, but it is fruitful, and it makes worship on the days when we are coldest for God still meaningful, rather than worthless. I always wondered what the point of so much modern worship was - you certainly felt more active in the worship, so it seemed - but at the same time (at least for my part), even when I had a MUCH lower view of Communion, I still viewed a Communion service and the ceremony around it as being far more worshipful of God than these other things. Just my


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el calvinist_
> with singing Psalm accappella. We have a small congregation of about 30+ who are relatively new to the Reformed Faith let alone Psalm singing. But it is my opinion that we're not doing so good because the majority of the families do not take time out of their busy schedule to practise at home during the week. We sing out of the Book of Psalms for Singing and I've even gone so far as to make them CDs of the Tune Library and purchase a Psalter for each family, with little to no avail. Quite frankly, I'm discouraged.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...



Just give them more time. It takes time to learn a whole new book of songs. Just be patient, pray for your church, and practice often so you can sing loudly and clearly in the service and help others to sing as well. You may suggest having your pastor annouce the assigned psalms earlier so you can be ready to sing them on the Lord's Day. Just remember, most change occurs slowly in the church.


----------

